# At Last - A Bunn Special!



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I managed to get an Illinois "Bunn Special" - 1923, 21 jewels, 6 adjustments, 9ct gold-filled case, etc. - on eBay recently. I've coveted one of these beasts for a long time and they're not that common either on UK eBay or in online auction houses, so I'm very pleased. Apart from the expected wear on the case (no brassing though), it's in tip-top condition and keeping good time.

It was a bonues to find tht the seller lived 20 minutes away from me, so I was able to collect and pay cash.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That's a lovely piece, Will...well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you, friends! I can reveal that it cost me a mite over Â£200 - which, to my mind, is a snip. There are far more watches of this kind in the US to buy - but, by the time you've paid customs duty and postage, they're an expensive item.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A stunning watch! I love the dial!


----------



## cordell (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello Will Fly,

After seeing your fine Bunn Special (BTW congratulations) I decided to do a bit of digging and see if I could find mine. Unfortunately it took a while to find it and by the time I did I was sure I had lost it or sold it at some point! I purchased mine before the internet (as we know it today) was in full swing and still paid a bunch for it. You have a lovely watch there and I might add a great little camera also!!!! Take care, congratulations and God bless....cordell


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Cordell - I'm glad you approve! I've had the watch running continuously for several days now and it seems to be keeping excellent time. I love it and I want to have its baby! :lol:


----------



## cordell (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello Will,

Here is a poor picture of my Bunn Special, it's a 60 hour and like yours keeps excellent time after all these years. I will try to get a better picture of the movement before posting it but attached is a picture of the watch. I also see from one of your other posts that you have a nice B.W. Raymond, hopefully I can locate mine and share that with you as well. Take care and God bless.......cordell


----------



## cordell (Jan 30, 2012)

Will,

Here's the movement.........TC&GB.cordell


----------



## cordell (Jan 30, 2012)

OOP'S...


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Cordell - just back from Devon and seen your pictures - lovely stuff! Glad it's still working after all this time. BTW, I use a little table tripod attachment for me camera - keeps it nice and stable for watch pictures... :yes:


----------

